# electric bikes



## mike mitchell (May 14, 2008)

I'm new to this site today.My wife and I have electric bikes ,I have driven min over 30 miles without a charge at speeds to 18 mph.


----------



## grose (Apr 30, 2008)

Welcome!

Another Wisconsinite...

I've been thinking about converting one of my old mountain bikes to electric. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## mike mitchell (May 14, 2008)

If you're going to use your bike on the road,it's cheaper to just buy one like mine for $480.It has automatic cruise control and pedal assist.Go to www.madebymikey.com.I want to build an electric car.


----------



## No Pollution car (May 10, 2008)

ohh nice ride man


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

mike mitchell said:


> If you're going to use your bike on the road,it's cheaper to just buy one like mine for $480.It has automatic cruise control and pedal assist.Go to www.madebymikey.com.I want to build an electric car.


DUDE wash your mouth out!!!

This is a DIY forum.

Why buy ordinary when you can build CLASS?


----------



## mike mitchell (May 14, 2008)

There's no basket to put your groceries.How far will it go on a charge?


100% of the people will die at some point in time.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

My HOG Is limited in range by the cheap 7AH AGM batteries that came from the donor scooter the drive system came from, so it will only go about 10 km at 40 km/ph.

I was given a Chinese E200 scooter that went 20km/ph, looked stupid, I felt stupid riding and it was uncomfortable to ride. So I hacked it and built my HOG
It isnt something that I need for transport. I just ride it for fun so I built it accordingly.
The point is, build it the way you want it! If you want a basket put one on. Saddlebags would look better on my HOG though

Welcome to the forum Mike and good luck with your DIY EVplans


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

> 100% of the people will die at some point in time.


If your referring to DVR's signature, his signature is a joke, it's a quote from a funny movie.


If your looking at building an Electric car, then I suggest you start by reading our Wiki:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ev-information-669.html

Learn as much as you can and ask questions here.


----------



## mike mitchell (May 14, 2008)

Mastiff said:


> If your referring to DVR's signature, his signature is a joke, it's a quote from a funny movie.
> 
> 
> If your looking at building an Electric car, then I suggest you start by reading our Wiki:
> ...




I don't go to many movies,Sorry.I guess I should see that one to find out what happens to the other 2%.
I think I will get started building my car next year ,but I want to start collecting parts now.I actually sell the e bikes,they make great short trip vehicles ,and you can cheat the oil companies out of their price gouging tactics.
Thanks for the tip,I'm just starting to do my research now.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

mike mitchell said:


> 100% of the people will die at some point in time.


Pessimistlol

Actually, I missed this in your post.
It's from Will Farrel's movie Taladaga Nights - the Ballad of Ricky Bobby


----------

